# Commuter bag



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

As far as carrying lunch and a few small items, what is a functional commuter bag? I work night shift so I would like a bag with reflective material. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I was in a commute challenge last year and my team won. We all got these as prizes. I love the bag because it's small and very cycling specific. Good reflection, waterproof rainfly, waste and chest straps and lots of little pockets for stuff. Was previously using a Rudy Project backpack that was OK but this one is really comfy. There is a loop on the bottom rear for a second blinky which is great for defense. Check it out if you have an REI by you.

Novara E.T.A. Backpack - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Fogdweller, I like this bag's storage capacity and the reflective material.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I've got a few timbuk2 messenger bags. I use a small most of the time, if I need to carry more, I use the Large. And the XL for when I need to carry 3-4 sixers of beer & sundries  You can often find crumpler & timbuk2 bags on clearance online.
The don't have a lot of reflective stuff on 'em, but I have a roll of SOLAS tape the I use on bike items to brigthen 'em up a bit.

I currently don't have a long commute, but have never liked the sweaty back syndrome a backpack provides. In my southern climate, it's mid-70's & humid by May at 7am. You need a cross-strap on the messenger type of bags, which any decent bag will come with. The cross strap keeps it on your backside.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

logbiter said:


> I've got a few timbuk2 messenger bags. I use a small most of the time, if I need to carry more, I use the Large. And the XL for when I need to carry 3-4 sixers of beer & sundries  You can often find crumpler & timbuk2 bags on clearance online.
> The don't have a lot of reflective stuff on 'em, but I have a roll of SOLAS tape the I use on bike items to brigthen 'em up a bit.
> 
> I currently don't have a long commute, but have never liked the sweaty back syndrome a backpack provides. In my southern climate, it's mid-70's & humid by May at 7am. You need a cross-strap on the messenger type of bags, which any decent bag will come with. The cross strap keeps it on your backside.


Thanks logbiter, I will need a bag that has good storage space to hold lunch and a spare shirt. SOLAS tape seems Loke a good investment as well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

CannonCyclist said:


> As far as carrying lunch and a few small items, what is a functional commuter bag? I work night shift so I would like a bag with reflective material. Thanks in advance for any advice.


I always used a trunk pack on a rear rack. I got one of those little soft-sided foam "lunch box" units and that kept things well protected and upright (in the case of leftovers, etc.). I used a backpack for a few years and really didn't like it both for the sweaty back problem in the summer and the fact that it didn't keep my lunch upright.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

CannonCyclist said:


> As far as carrying lunch and a few small items, what is a functional commuter bag? I work night shift so I would like a bag with reflective material. Thanks in advance for any advice.


Handlebar bags work great for that purpose but they do interfere with lights, Minoura does make a bar extender riser that you can mount lights to that will bring the light up higher and above handlebar bags; see: Minoura Japan ? SG-200 you would probably be safer using the long version. I happen to like the Topeak line of handlebar bags, but there are other good bags out there too, for your purpose I would get the DryBag to make sure things didn't get wet when it rained, see: Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - handlebar DryBag (2), Black The cool thing about this bag is if you ever decide to do a long ride you can slip a map into the clear plastic sleeve, and it comes off easily, and has a shoulder strap so you can easily carry it. 

If you don't like the idea of a handlebar bag then a trunk bag and a trunk rack works great too.

By the way, the Topeak bag does come with reflective stripping, BUT DO NOT RELY on reflective stuff, active lighting has been proven to be more effective then passive lighting. Therefore make sure you have good lighting. This does not mean not to use reflective gear it simply means not to rely on it. I have two front lights and 4 rear lights plus reflective gear, but I rely on the lights, the reflective stuff is just additional precautions.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I use a Zimbales saddlebag with a Carradice Bagman seat rack. Rack is minimal material to support the bag with a quick release of fast on/off. It can be used with any saddle with or without rear eyelets.It can also be completely removed or installed within 4 minutes with 2 Allen wrenches.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I"m another who doesn't like backpacks on the bike. I use a large fanny pack for personal items and sometimes lunch, and if I have more to carry it's either strapped to the rear rack or in panniers. The lumbar pack down on my hips I find much more comfortable than anything on the shoulders, and I add reflective tape and clip on a couple of blinker lights for visibility.


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out the Maxpedition fatboy versipack. I've been using one for about 6 months.


----------



## LBCGoat (May 30, 2013)

Also, if we're getting down to nitty gritty here, what do people use as far as panniers or saddle bags goes? I am trying to keep my commuting load off my back to avoid arriving with a drenched back/chest stripe/strap stains.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

LBCGoat said:


> Also, if we're getting down to nitty gritty here, what do people use as far as panniers or saddle bags goes? I am trying to keep my commuting load off my back to avoid arriving with a drenched back/chest stripe/strap stains.


When I use to commute to work on a bike I simply used the Topeak Tour Guide DX bag. But I didn't carry clothes in it or on my bike, I would drive in about twice a week and take my clothes for the week. Problem with this bag, and with all handlebar bags is that they stick up over the top of the bars making handlebar lights useless to use UNLESS you got a Minoura light holder bar extender, this thing attaches to the bar, the light then attaches to the bar on the extender, and the extender rises above the bag so the light is above the bag.

When I do weekend tours I use Ortlieb panniers on the rear, the handlebar bag on the front.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I will second the Novara ETA backpack. It is a great pack that you can fit quite a bit of stuff in. I ride with a laptop in the hydration sleeve, clothes, lunch and a towel with room to spare.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

I use an Osprey Momentum bag and it works great. It even has a rain cover that tucks away underneath it. 

Momentum Series - Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the Deuter bags - specifically the ones with the air-mesh system that allows for airflow between the bulk of the bag and your back. They have lots of different sizes, features, etc. 

I have some messenger type bags but don't use them for anything other than short trips around town. Backpacks stay put and center the load much better in my experience. Messenger bags tend to shift around a lot.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

Agree with logbiter. Can't beat timbuk2. Have a medium and a large, both have served me very well over the years. Guess I'm fortunate as they stay put without the cross-strap. Roomy and water resistant. Picked them up at close out sales.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

LBCGoat said:


> Also, if we're getting down to nitty gritty here, what do people use as far as panniers or saddle bags goes? I am trying to keep my commuting load off my back to avoid arriving with a drenched back/chest stripe/strap stains.


See post #8. Also any of Carradice bags will do you well. Topeak trunk bags and panniers will serve many years.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Not to thread jack this or anything....but are any of these bags big enough to carry a full load as in work clothes/shoes, locks (2-3), lunch, etc.? 

I have an older 5-star laptop bag, but it doesn't have the center clips the center clips and it's less than breathable to say the best about it. It does have enough room for all my stuff with 2 big sections (2 1/2 sections if you count the inner-laptop pocket), and 3 little pockets for nicknacks along the front.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Not to thread jack this or anything....but are any of these bags big enough to carry a full load as in work clothes/shoes, locks (2-3), lunch, etc.?


Pearl Izumi used to make a bag that was big enough for your load. I commuted with one for years and gave it to my little bro to help get him started on commuting a couple years ago. I have been looking for a replacement and the Shimano bags look good to me. Specifically the Tsukinist - that is probably going to be my next commuting bag when I start a new gig with a commute next month.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Get a rack that attaches to your seatpost. Get a bag that you can attach to the rack. Its so much better than a messenger bag or backpack. I have an additional post and saddle, so I can swap out the post with a rack on it pretty quickly when I don't feel like riding with it.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I think a rack would fit my needs perfectly but my bike and seat post do not have eyelets. I was thinking some p loops around the seat stays with a rear rack may work, could be a tight fit. My lbs seems to work magic sometimes, so I was going to take it in and get their input. 

I decided to go with the REI one mentioned above, seemed to have good reviews. The only thing I see not fitting are a pair of shoes so maybe a handlebar bag may be the finishing touch as well. 

Thanks for the inputs though, I'll keep them in mind!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I think a rack would fit my needs perfectly but my bike and seat post do not have eyelets. I was thinking some p loops around the seat stays with a rear rack may work, could be a tight fit. My lbs seems to work magic sometimes, so I was going to take it in and get their input.
> 
> I decided to go with the REI one mentioned above, seemed to have good reviews. The only thing I see not fitting are a pair of shoes so maybe a handlebar bag may be the finishing touch as well.
> 
> Thanks for the inputs though, I'll keep them in mind!


You don't need eyelets. the rack simply clamps onto your seatpost. The only limiting factor might be how much seatpost you have exposed. It needs a few inches to clamp onto the post. 

Something like this:

Delta Cycles USA Post Haste Seatpost Bike Rack - Special Buy at REI-OUTLET.com

It works nicely as a fender when it rains too. 

I tried hamdlebar bags, and they mess with the steering IMO.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Hm....I think you might be on to something 

Delta Cycle Megarack PostPorter Bike Rack - 2013 Overstock at REI-OUTLET.com


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Hm....I think you might be on to something
> 
> Delta Cycle Megarack PostPorter Bike Rack - 2013 Overstock at REI-OUTLET.com


That one also attaches to the rear axle, right? The one I have attaches only to the seatpost. I've been using it for years and haven't broken it so far.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

pmf said:


> That one also attaches to the rear axle, right? The one I have attaches only to the seatpost. I've been using it for years and haven't broken it so far.


I don't think it goes all the way down to the axel, but has attachments for panniers. which could be nice. I think the one you posted would work, espically if I am only carrying shoes and maybe a lunch.

I have also been thinking of getting an older or "cheaper" bike with all the attachments needed for a traditional rack.


----------



## MillerMav (Apr 27, 2012)

I ride 2-3 days week 11 miles each way. I prefer a rack but now that I am riding my Scott Foil I can't attach my Topeak seat post rack due to aero post.

That being said I now use a Gregory Miwok 18. It easily holds shoes/shirt/pants/lunch and is very comfortable. Gregory makes the best packs in my opinion.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

MillerMav said:


> I ride 2-3 days week 11 miles each way. I prefer a rack but now that I am riding my Scott Foil I can't attach my Topeak seat post rack due to aero post.
> 
> That being said I now use a Gregory Miwok 18. It easily holds shoes/shirt/pants/lunch and is very comfortable. Gregory makes the best packs in my opinion.


First off using a back pack to carry stuff to work is cumbersome and it will leave your back sweaty especially on hot days, not to mention increase your center of gravity. Doesn't mean it can't be done and a lot of people do do it, it's just not the idea situation.

And if you have to have backpack at least get one made for cycling, cycling backpacks suspend the back of the pack slightly off the back to allow for airflow and ventilated straps, as well as designed to keep the pack from swaying back and forth as you pedal, and extremely water resistant without worrying about whether or not the contents got wet; an example of such a pack is the Ortlieb Cor 13 Bike Backpack...but it is expensive (around $160), for that price you get a rear rack and panniers which will eliminate hauling weight on your back and the unnecessary profuse sweating.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

froze said:


> First off using a back pack to carry stuff to work is cumbersome and it will leave your back sweaty especially on hot days, not to mention increase your center of gravity. Doesn't mean it can't be done and a lot of people do do it, it's just not the idea situation.
> 
> And if you have to have backpack at least get one made for cycling, cycling backpacks suspend the back of the pack slightly off the back to allow for airflow and ventilated straps, as well as designed to keep the pack from swaying back and forth as you pedal, and extremely water resistant without worrying about whether or not the contents got wet; an example of such a pack is the Ortlieb Cor 13 Bike Backpack...but it is expensive (around $160), for that price you get a rear rack and panniers which will eliminate hauling weight on your back and the unnecessary profuse sweating.


I rarely agree with anything you say, but today is the exception. 

Riding while carrying a backpack or commuter bag just sucks. I don't know why so many folks do it. I commute to work as do hundreds of folks around here. The majority carry stuff in backpacks.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pmf said:


> I rarely agree with anything you say, but today is the exception.


WOW!!! I feel honored!! LOL!!!


----------



## MillerMav (Apr 27, 2012)

pmf said:


> I rarely agree with anything you say, but today is the exception.
> 
> Riding while carrying a backpack or commuter bag just sucks. I don't know why so many folks do it. I commute to work as do hundreds of folks around here. The majority carry stuff in backpacks.


Well when I commuted on an old c-dale with a round seat post I didn't use a pack I used my Topeak set up.

With the Scott it has an aero seat post that the Topeak doesn't clamp to so I had to go to a backpack. It's not a big deal I am going to sweat anyway and Michigan mornings stay pretty cool.


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a great selection of bags Cycling Seat Bags- TourCycling.com


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Not to thread jack this or anything....but are any of these bags big enough to carry a full load as in work clothes/shoes, locks (2-3), lunch, etc.?


I went into REI with my work boots and laptop to try out all the diferent bags to see what would fit best. The only two that fit without being way too big/heavy were the timboc2 Yield and the Novara Transfer. i went with the Novara and they worked out fine for me. But i live in SoCal so it never rains. After a couple months my work changed, so now i have an office to store everything so i cant say how they would handle long term.


----------

